

This Startup Could Literally Change The Entire Software Industry - tzury
http://www.businessinsider.com/were-blown-away-this-startup-could-literally-change-the-entire-software-industry-2012-3?utm_source=twbutton&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=enterprise

======
mrgreenfur
I don't understand how this gets around any of the processing / bandwidth
limitations of mobile devices. Anyone have any more details?

